# I need help to recognize this beautiful air...



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Which is actually very famous, but I can't remember what it is

1:36:10 in the movie


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

^^^^^^
Health warning, movie is with shocking images .


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

yes, there are very disturbing things in the movie indeed, altough that part is not that terrible. But I don't need anybody to watch it, if that's a problem just open another window and listen to the music.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

nobody? I'm sure there are a lot of persons who are able to recognize it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

norman bates said:


> nobody? I'm sure there are a lot of persons who are able to recognize it.


Perhaps you should place it in the right section 
Top of the main page .

https://www.talkclassical.com/identifying-classical-music/


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Rogerx said:


> Perhaps you should place it in the right section
> Top of the main page .
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/identifying-classical-music/


I thought that vocal music was the place to ask it, but maybe you're right.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

norman bates said:


> I thought that vocal music was the place to ask it, but maybe you're right.


Just ask the mods to move it in the right section.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

It's "Depuis le jour" from an opera called "Louise" by Charpentier.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Annied said:


> It's "Depuis le jour" from an opera called "Louise" by Charpentier.


It was already solved in the right section.


----------

